# Babbo natale



## Soloconilcuore (9 Dicembre 2017)

Cari amici
Vi pongo un problema apparentemente stupido, ma che potrebbe mettere alla prova la fiducia di mia figlia nei genitori.
Mia figlia ha 9 anni e pensavamo che non credesse più a Babbo Natale, e la Befana, ed infatti non se ne parlava più dallo scorso Natale.
Ieri sera ci ha detto che tutti le dicono che Babbo Natale non esiste ed infatti il Natale scorso mentre lo aspettava in cucina con la mamma, nonne e zie il papà (il sottoscritto) e lo zio (marito di mia sorella) erano in camera da pranzo…….come mai? Ha aggiunto “il prossimo Natale tutti dovranno stare nella stessa stanza!!!”
Io e la mia exmoglie abbiamo capito chiaramente che il punto non è l’esistenza o meno di Babbo Natale, ma la fiducia nei genitori che le potrebbero aver mentito. e adesso stiamo pensando a cosa dirle e a come dirle che Babbo Natale non esiste e quindi le abbiamo mentito. In oltre non sa che siamo separati,
Perché in sostanza sono a casa con loro.
Consigli?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> Cari amici
> Vi pongo un problema apparentemente stupido, ma che potrebbe mettere alla prova la fiducia di mia figlia nei genitori.
> Mia figlia ha 9 anni e pensavamo che non credesse più a Babbo Natale, e la Befana, ed infatti non se ne parlava più dallo scorso Natale.
> Ieri sera ci ha detto che tutti le dicono che Babbo Natale non esiste ed infatti il Natale scorso mentre lo aspettava in cucina con la mamma, nonne e zie il papà (il sottoscritto) e lo zio (marito di mia sorella) erano in camera da pranzo…….come mai? Ha aggiunto “il prossimo Natale tutti dovranno stare nella stessa stanza!!!”
> ...


No la questione è che crescendo si crea un conflitto tra la razionalità che la fa ragionare sulle incongruenze razionali (è una tipica domanda dei bambini come fa entrare se non c’è il camino) e il bisogno profondo di magico e del significato di Babbo Natale.
Il bisogno di Babbo Natale, ovvero di una conferma esterna/oggettiva di essere meritevoli, dura per molto tempo anche quando il bambino è molto maturo e già razionale.
Non credo che debba mai essere il genitore a rivelare che non esiste, ma deve aspettare che la maturazione porti alla consapevolezza spontaneamente.
Non è minimamente in discussione la fiducia nei genitori. I genitori che raccontano di Babbo Natale non sono dei bugiardi ingannatori, ma sono coloro che accolgono e curano i bisogni profondi del figlio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Dicembre 2017)

Il fatto che siete separati in casa è un’altra questione da affrontare con calma quando sarà necessario.
Al momento cosa dovreste dire che siete nella stessa casa, ma non scopate più?
Per adesso siete ancora insieme per lei.
Poi potrà capire che c’è una vicinanza diversa.
Non escludere che potreste cambiare idea prima di essere costretti a parlargliene.


----------



## Soloconilcuore (10 Dicembre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto che siete separati in casa è un’altra questione da affrontare con calma quando sarà necessario.
> Al momento cosa dovreste dire che siete nella stessa casa, ma non scopate più?
> Per adesso siete ancora insieme per lei.
> Poi potrà capire che c’è una vicinanza diversa.
> Non escludere che potreste cambiare idea prima di essere costretti a parlargliene.



grazie brunetta , i tuoi interventi mi danno sempre modo di riflettere.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2017)

solopersempre ha detto:


> grazie brunetta , i tuoi interventi mi danno sempre modo di riflettere.


Grazie.


----------

